# Boiled Chicken and Rice Amounts



## Charis

How much boiled chicken and rice do you feed per pound of dog? My Sierra is 28 pounds (just happened to weigh her two days ago). Is there a ratio of parts chicken to parts rice? What type of rice is used? Is it brown rice? Any particular parts of the chicken? Legs? Breasts?


----------



## spotted nikes

Any parts, but make sure it is boneless, skinless, and boiled. I use white rice. About half and half ratio. The amount depends on why you are feeding it. Have a dog with an upset stomach? Then tiny meals, several times throughout the day (like 1/2-3/4 cup finely cut up). Just as a meal? Then a little more. I'd be more inclined to just add a little on top of his regular food as a treat, rather than change his meal entirely feeding a large portion. Any time you make a big change you can actually CAUSE an upset stomach, even when changing to something normally easy on them. Especially if they wolf it down because it is so good!


----------



## Charis

Upset stomach and vomiting. I think she ate some catnip and it didn't set well. Her face is all swollen up and her eyes are red. She threw up everything in her stomach. She won't get to eat until tomorrow night but I'm planning ahead.


----------



## spotted nikes

Poor stoned little doggy! 

In that case I'd do tiny amounts every few hours. You can freeze the water you boiled it in, then scoop the fat off of the top, defrost the bottom portion (water), and cool, and offer that to drink in addition to water. Sometimes it's more appetizing than regular water and will help keep the dog from getting dehydrated if they've been throwing up/diarrhea.


----------



## Charis

I hope we don't go into diarrhea but I bet we will. She seems rather allergic to the catnip. She went from having the face of an aussie to so puffy and wrinkled she looked 3/4 shar pei. Her eyes are red and her legs are itching. she is still drinking water so hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## spotted nikes

Keep a close eye on the sound of her breathing. If she is having a severe allergic reaction, it can close off her windpipe. Have a plan so you can get her to an ER if needed. Don't wait until she can't breathe. She may need something stronger than Benedryl, like a steroid, or Epinephrine.


----------



## JiveDadson

spotted nikes said:


> Any parts, but make sure it is boneless, skinless, and boiled.


The skin is where most of the fat is. Chicken fat is very good for dogs. They require fat. Chicken fat is high in omega-6 fatty acids. The bones are where the calcium is.

<Posts automerged against my will. The next part is for the OP>

Call the vet about the swelling. Ask him if some cooked pumpkin is indicated to avert diarrhea. It is available canned at the human grocery store. Not pumpkin pie filling - plain unsweetened pumpkin.

My dogs were suffering from malnutrition, among other things, when I got them. On the recommendation of some expert whom I have forgotten, I fed them* chicken, rice, and well-cooked veggies in equal proportions*, augmented with the rendered chicken fat from the boiler, and doggy vitamin/mineral powder. I cooked the chicken with the skin on (for the fat), and the bone in (for the calcium), but of course I removed the cooked bone before feeding. Cooked chicken bones can splinter and injure the dog's insides. 

I fed that for several months. They thrived. Good veggies include sweet potato, pumpkin, peas, and carrots. Onions are not good. Potatoes are questionable. Potato skins or potatoes that are sprouting eyes are right out. My dogs go wild over sweet peas.


----------



## Charis

spotted nikes said:


> Keep a close eye on the sound of her breathing. If she is having a severe allergic reaction, it can close off her windpipe. Have a plan so you can get her to an ER if needed. Don't wait until she can't breathe. She may need something stronger than Benedryl, like a steroid, or Epinephrine.


We had a plan for the ER and kept an eye on her all night (why I am up this early on a day off). The swelling started subsiding and so did the itching after about 4 or five hours - I have no idea how much of that was the benadryl effect since she vomited. I'm going to call the vet this morning and take her in so they can examine her and so I can pick their brains on what else I can do for her if she has another reaction. (They are always amazing at working us in with this unforeseeable stuff) And if dogs are anything like people it isn't a very long list (the nurse in me was ready last night though). 
Also on the list order a medical alert tag (I love I finally found an affordable one) if the vet says that is what it really was. I took pics of her face and profile so he can see just what she looked like.
On another note:
Anyone know how much per pound of dog to feed her?
I can't use "until she is full" as this dog is a foody. She would eat constantly if we let her.


----------



## Charis

Normal Sierra:









Allergy Sierra:


----------



## Jobert213

Charis said:


> I hope we don't go into diarrhea but I bet we will. She seems rather allergic to the catnip. She went from having the face of an aussie to so puffy and wrinkled she looked 3/4 shar pei. Her eyes are red and her legs are itching. she is still drinking water so hopefully it stays that way.


hope she will be good...


----------



## Bordermom

I would start with half a cup of the mixture, with some broth, and see if she keeps it down. If she does, she can have the same in a few hours, and so on. It won't kill her to have several light meals for the day and much easier to deal with if she's got the runs....


----------

